# Stok Rom for the 912?



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a bit paranoid I don't have a proper stock rom back up of my rom immediately following root. Could someone post their for me? I've been looking around and can't see where one is posted. Thanks, high fives, and unicorn rides for whoever does me this huge favor.


----------

